# Cobra Kai (Karate Kid Reboot Series)



## SpaceDock (Aug 31, 2020)

I just started watching this last night and got 3 episodes in, an instant classic. Cobra Kai is what my life was missing but I never knew it. I used to think I was a Danny, but I am a Johnny! 

Hope y’all like it too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> I just started watching this last night and got 3 episodes in, an instant classic. Cobra Kai is what my life was missing but I never knew it. I used to think I was a Danny, but I am a Johnny!
> 
> Hope y’all like it too.


it's great. Season 2 is even better, especially the later fight scenes


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 31, 2020)

I saw the first 2 episodes last year when it was premiered on “YouTube Red” or whatever it was called. Seemed like a cool show, but not cool enough to pay a YouTube subscription fee


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2020)

DudeManBrother said:


> I saw the first 2 episodes last year when it was premiered on “YouTube Red” or whatever it was called. Seemed like a cool show, but not cool enough to pay a YouTube subscription fee


it's on netflix now since google gave up on show/film producing.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh nice. I’ll definitely check it out. I always thought the premise that -Daniel was actually the bully- was an interesting take. Not sure if this series actually plays out that way, but I suppose I can find out by watching it.


KnightBrolaire said:


> it's on netflix now since google gave up on show/film producing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2020)

DudeManBrother said:


> Oh nice. I’ll definitely check it out. I always thought the premise that -Daniel was actually the bully- was an interesting take. Not sure if this series actually plays out that way, but I suppose I can find out by watching it.


It plays with the concept of memory being fallible/malleable, where Johnny remembers events one way and Daniel another. It makes for some great drama, and the interwoven flashbacks and solid fight sequences/comedy make it quite enjoyable. It's a far better show than it has any right to be lol


----------



## mongey (Sep 1, 2020)

me and the wife have been debating if we do or dont give it a go

you sold me. Ill try it


----------



## littlebadboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Cobra Kai rules!


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 1, 2020)

Sweep The Leg Johnny! BONZAI ! ! !


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 1, 2020)

Just binged watched the first season and I don't really even watch TV anymore. It's a good series. Seems a bit more realistic in terms of charater backgrounds and such. I totally can empathize with Johnny's life. I like everyone is kind of the good guy and the bad guys.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 2, 2020)

I just started Umbrella Academy, and the poor acting is grating on me, so maybe I’ll switch. I didn’t think this would be worthwhile, but it sounds like it’s going to be good, based on what you guys are saying.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 2, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> I just started Umbrella Academy, and the poor acting is grating on me, so maybe I’ll switch. I didn’t think this would be worthwhile, but it sounds like it’s going to be good, based on what you guys are saying.


umbrella academy starts off relatively slow but it gets better. The first few episodes are kind of a slog.


----------



## mongey (Sep 2, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> I just started Umbrella Academy, and the poor acting is grating on me, so maybe I’ll switch. I didn’t think this would be worthwhile, but it sounds like it’s going to be good, based on what you guys are saying.



it is a slog at first. But it’s worth it. 

I actually enjoyed the 2nd season more than the first.


----------



## BrandonDyer (Sep 5, 2020)

I was thinking about watching it and now I have to!


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 5, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> I just started Umbrella Academy, and the poor acting is grating on me, so maybe I’ll switch. I didn’t think this would be worthwhile, but it sounds like it’s going to be good, based on what you guys are saying.


 It's obviously geared for kids but still pretty good. The Cobra Kai actors seem to have good acting skills. Not sure if they're good at acting like teenage characters or if it's because they're actually teenagers. I'm gonna have to watch season 3 when it comes though.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 6, 2020)

The plan is to start this tonight.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 6, 2020)

This is amazing.


----------



## mongey (Sep 13, 2020)

smashed the first season. liked it allot 

a couple of ep's into the second and its a bit too Larusso heavy for me so far


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 13, 2020)

I finished the first two seasons over the weekend, really looking forward to the third.


----------



## Adieu (Sep 13, 2020)

Do you have to remember the original for it to make sense?


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 14, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Do you have to remember the original for it to make sense?


 Not really. Only that they were high school competitors/enemys. Other characters like the girl they fought over and stuff. Theres' some flashback stuff too but it's probably best if you did remember some of the original movies so you know what that history is, but it's probably not critical or anything.


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 14, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Do you have to remember the original for it to make sense?


Nah, they have flashbacks from the movie, that's all you need to know really.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 14, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's great. Season 2 is even better, especially the later fight scenes



There's a certain amazing fight scene at the end of S2 that is filmed like 1917 and shot with one take for a majority of the fight.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 14, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> There's a certain amazing fight scene at the end of S2 that is filmed like 1917 and shot with one take for a majority of the fight.


yuuup. It's really good.
*1917 was actually composited to look like one continuous take *


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 14, 2020)

Not really, they use lots of flashbacks


----------



## mongey (Sep 23, 2020)

finished s2. I liked it but I def liked s1 more. the kids' are kind of getting annoying


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 25, 2020)

I hadn't watched it because I thought it would be too cheesy. Didn't think they could do much with it.

I was wrong. Watched both seasons in 2 days. Can't wait for the 3rd.

It's really too bad Pat Morita isn't still around for it.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 1, 2020)

I loved this show so much. I love how they flesh out Johnny and make him not just some 80s douche bully


----------



## mongey (Jan 14, 2021)

finished s3 and to be honest by the end I was a bit over it 

went from being just a fun nostalgia trip in the first 2 seasons , to trying too hard to be overly complex and refer back to every single thing in the movies.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 14, 2021)

Just binged out on season 3. Watched it all. It's still good and actually getting better! Without giving to much away it's nice to see some of the older movies characters return. Again, I don't really watch TV any longer but this is a good series to binge on. After watching season three I'm ready for season 4 now. 
- Side note; That Vikings series on Amazon Prime is good too. I binged the entire thing. Took like a month but it's worth it.


----------



## profwoot (Jan 15, 2021)

I really enjoyed the premise and the first couple episodes but by the end of season 1 I was over it. It turned into a soap opera like most shows do to pad out the runtime.


----------



## zodiactone (Jan 26, 2021)

My wife and I enjoy them, she was to young to remember the movies. But it’s still cool.


----------

